# Straw for dog house. Where to buy?



## Nor-tah

I thought I would post this here as well as the everything else board. I really need a place in utah or salt lake county to find straw to line my dogs house. She is getting older and I think the kennel she lives in is too hard for her old bones. Also I think straw will keep her warmer during these bitter nights we have been having. Any help would be great!


----------



## Mojo1

I would look in the farm and ranch supply stores, or the feed/supply stores in your area; I got my straw at Dale Green on Antelope Drive up in Davis County. You might also keep an eye out while driving around, you be able to pick some up from someone with horses or cows around your area, they might sell you a bale.


----------



## Packout

Straw breaks down and can cause respiratory problems. Straw works, but isn't the best. It is better to use grass hay. The cost will be about the same. Look on KSL . com under livestock feed.


----------



## Nor-tah

Thanks for the responses. Is alfalfa bad then? It seems the KSL adds are mostly alfalfa grass mix.


----------



## Huge29

My experience in trying to do the same for my old dog was that she took all of it (straw, hay and a dog bed) out of the dog house immediately; I guess she is just stuck in her ways...


----------



## Mojo1

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Thanks for the responses. Is alfalfa bad then? It seems the KSL adds are mostly alfalfa grass mix.


Shouldn't matter for dog house material, however Alfalfa grass mix is the preferred feed for livestock hence the abundance of it on KSL.


----------



## meandaboy

Straw should be easy to find and much cheaper than alfalfa and/or grass hay. The benefit to straw is the hollow stems that provide insulation which is why we use it for farm animals (dairy and beef cows mainly) as opposed to feed product like alfalfa or grass hay that the nutrients come from within the stem. If you really cannot find any straw PM me and I can get you a few bales from my neighbors although places like IFA have posting boards that should have plenty especially if you are in need of just a few bales for dogs.


----------



## TAK

Packout said:


> Straw breaks down and can cause respiratory problems. Straw works, but isn't the best. It is better to use grass hay. The cost will be about the same. Look on KSL . com under livestock feed.


Plus 1!


----------



## threshershark

I guess it kind of depends on what size of dog house you have, but I love the Costco dog beds you can get for about $18. They have some cedar in them, which keeps bugs out. They don't get tracked out of the dog house, and provide good insulation. Plus, when the time comes you just grab them and throw them out, replacing them with a fresh one (I do this about twice a year).


----------

